
Going back to a dropped salary negotiation - ivemadeahugem
I&#x27;ve switched to a new technical field and started working with startups instead of larger companies. I declined an offer 2 weeks ago because I assumed I could get better pay elsewhere. However, I haven&#x27;t been able to find the pay I was hoping for, I&#x27;m running out of money, getting new expenses, and that previous offer is starting to look pretty good. I&#x27;m pretty sure there&#x27;s no way to look good going back to someone for pay you say you didn&#x27;t want, but what would be the most graceful way to handle that? Is there a chance it&#x27;d succeed?
======
Eridrus
Does the company still need someone? If so, they will probably be happy to
talk to you. They may be concerned that you'll take the job, but leave the
moment you find something better, but maybe if you spin it as you realising
that this is what the market is willing to pay you and make it not seem like
you're going to only stick around long enough to find a new job.

